# Seagate Speedster Contest



## amritsingh (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Seagate Speedster Contest. 

The Speedster contest essentially tests your system on various parameters. Get it tested and win exciting prizes by following three simple steps.

Participate now and you could win Barracuda Drivers !


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 18, 2012)

are there any restriction on flash based storage's? anyone with an SSD will win Hands down.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 18, 2012)

also one can get doctored screenies from anywhere in the web as "proof"


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 18, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> are there any restriction on flash based storage's? anyone with an SSD will win Hands down.





thetechfreak said:


> also one can get doctored screenies from anywhere in the web as "proof"



+1 to both..

should have made separate entries for SSDs and Mech Drives.


----------



## sanny16 (Dec 19, 2012)

There is a ASUS contest ad which is being shown before logging in the forum. The link is leading to nowhere. Can anyone verify the ad link?
And thnx for this contest


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 19, 2012)

#1. You should use the word "HD Tune" and not Speedster. HD Tune is not owned by Seagate. 
#2. Sumon raised it on the forums: "are there any restriction on flash based storage's? anyone with an SSD will win Hands down." 
#3. It requires manual filling up. So technically anyone can write B.S. numbers and get away with it- even win. no point of putting screenshots. Anyone can search for screenshots and upload it as their own! 
#4. Why not submit PCMark Vantage/11 scores instead? You can know the system config and hence verify the drive used for testing storage tests.
#5. There a rule in your contest that government employees can't participate. Now, how would you know if he or she is a government employee or not? A clarification should be there why government employees can't participate in this contest.

What about velociraptors? . Rules are not very clear, are they?


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 19, 2012)

^^+1
OT:got ninja'd 

there are soooo many holes in here..


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 19, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^+1
> there are soooo many wholes in here..



*holes**


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have question as they asked me serial number of my ssd via email. is it safe?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 14, 2013)

AFAIK you are not supposed to disclose your sl-no.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 15, 2013)

They said "You are also requested to mail us the screenshot of your hard disk drive brand name, model number and serial number."


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 15, 2013)

this is an epic move by seagate to nail pirated hard disks. hence all the questions about disclosing serial numbers and model numbers.


----------



## Naxal (Jan 20, 2013)

ohh... its for those who has faster drive only ??

I stand no chance then, not going to participate, no chance 

If it would have been like random winner from entries, then might have given in the details.


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 20, 2013)

contest is over, a long time back. too bad. we could have trolled. made it look like a drive with insane read speed but slow write speed.


----------



## devx (Jan 25, 2013)

^^ Yes the contest is over a long time back and what now is the participants waiting for WINNERS announcement, i don't know when it's going to be announced, when they'll complete there judging ? i got a mail too for proof submission as last-stage process, mine is Seagate HDD but i don't think i'm going to be a potential winner among SSD's


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 26, 2013)

too bad i had ssd but i dont want to disclose my serial number due to security reasons


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 8, 2013)

just got email but not sure is this over or not? plz help!

Hi Kapil, 

Congratulations! you are a winner of Digit Seagate Speedster Contest.

In order to receive your prize, you need to mail us your picture and your complete address, including the area PIN code. You are also requested to mail us a testimonial & your experience with this contest. The last day for receiving the details is 15th February, 2013. No claim will be entertained after this period and prizes will be dispatched to wait-listed winners. Prizes will be dispatched in another 4 weeks.

Thanks,
ThinkDigit Team.


----------



## kapilove77 (Mar 19, 2013)

still didn't got my prize. i guess i got trolled


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> still didn't got my prize. i guess i got trolled



Lol.


----------



## areya (Apr 6, 2013)

nice i like it


----------



## rajnusker (Apr 10, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> still didn't got my prize. i guess i got trolled



Still no updates?


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 11, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Still no updates?



I got mail from someone from digit saying it will take 1 more month and even got a call. But when i mailed back that guy didn't respond neither told date or any reason for it. Seriously digit?


----------



## singhaxn (Apr 17, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I got mail from someone from digit saying it will take 1 more month and even got a call. But when i mailed back that guy didn't respond neither told date or any reason for it. Seriously digit?




Would you mind telling me when you got this email? I asked them last month and received the same reply on March 26th... Are they still saying the same thing?!


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 19, 2013)

singhaxn said:


> Would you mind telling me when you got this email? I asked them last month and received the same reply on March 26th... Are they still saying the same thing?!



I got the same email on 26th march. When i replied back on that. They didn't replied me till yet.


----------



## singhaxn (Apr 19, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I got the same email on 26th march. When i replied back on that. They didn't replied me till yet.



If you want to, you could write to help@thinkdigit.com . They forwarded my query to the appropriate department and I received a response on the very next day. Since they said 1 month, I'd prefer to wait till the end of April before pursuing the matter further, though.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 19, 2013)

singhaxn said:


> If you want to, you could write to help@thinkdigit.com . They forwarded my query to the appropriate department and I received a response on the very next day. Since they said 1 month, I'd prefer to wait till the end of April before pursuing the matter further, though.



I guess that's why they replied me too. So i will wait too with you but keep me informing too.


----------



## shauvik (Apr 29, 2013)

We have got an update on the prizes from the sponsor. The prizes are expected to be with us by the last week of May and after that we will dispatch the prizes.


----------



## singhaxn (Apr 29, 2013)

shauvik said:


> We have got an update on the prizes from the sponsor. The prizes are expected to be with us by the last week of May and after that we will dispatch the prizes.



Another month?! That takes the total to 6 months from the beginning of the contest!

I have won contests in the past (programming, mostly) and had the awards (2 netbooks, 1 ultrabook) delivered in less than 45 days from the USA and Canada. Naturally, it is extremely disappointing when it takes over 120 days to dispatch a product that is locally available. I've been a subscriber for over 10 years now and this is certainly not what I would expect of Digit.

Of course, if I understand this right, in this case, *the sponsor* i.e. Seagate is to blame. I haven't been a fan of Seagate since two brand new 7200.11 drives crashed on me a few years ago. I've been hoping that Seagate will redeem itself with this HDD. But the experience so far has been negative. AND they are dragging Digit down with them!

Truly disappointed,
Akshay


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2013)

Truly disappointed too 1st they say 1 month after waiting 3 months and after so many pms they say last week of may which is like 1 more month. So total wait is 6 months not 3 months ago which was promised. I hope you guyz take care for this type mistake in near future. We expect better from digit.


----------



## singhaxn (May 3, 2013)

I got in touch with Seagate through facebook when it was declared that we'd get our HDDs by the end of May. A Seagate PR guy called me yesterday to confirm my address and say that they were shipping my HDD immediately and that it would be delivered in a day or two.

Did anyone else get such a call?

Let's see when this gets delivered...


----------



## kapilove77 (May 3, 2013)

I got call and already got hard disk! It real man damn real. Head over Post my latest purchase I posted screenshot there.


----------



## singhaxn (May 4, 2013)

kapilove77 said:


> I got call and already got hard disk! It real man damn real. Head over Post my latest purchase I posted screenshot there.



Brilliant! That's good to know... 

So, I'll probably get mine tomorrow.



singhaxn said:


> Brilliant! That's good to know...
> 
> So, I'll probably get mine tomorrow.





Got mine today. Well done Seagate!

I tried to perform a warranty check on the drive and this was the result:



> The product you identified was sold as a system component. Please contact your place of purchase for service. Seagate sells many drives to direct OEM (Original Equipment Manufacturer) customers. These products are usually configured for the OEMs only, as components for their systems. You must contact your place of purchase for any warranty support on these drives.
> If you purchased this unit directly from Seagate, please return to the previous page and verify your Seagate customer number, because the customer number you entered ( ) does not match our records.



Is this drive under warranty? What is the warranty period? If there is a problem, how do we go about getting service?

Any ideas kapil?


----------



## kapilove77 (May 5, 2013)

singhaxn said:


> Brilliant! That's good to know...
> 
> So, I'll probably get mine tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Congrats dude. When I was to ask same you posted about it. I was also thinking about warranty too. I don't have any ideas and didn't even check it. Maybe you should email the company which provided drive and tell me what they have to say.


----------



## rajnusker (May 7, 2013)

^Hmm.. If warranty is not given then you should sell the drive unless you are using it as a clone backup drive.


----------

